# Open Day No3 - APS - Saturday 16th Sept



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Ed and the boys at APS (Auto Performance Services) in Brackley are having an open day on the 16th September 2006 at 9am onwards.

As there are going to be several Forum members visiting APS on Saturday for my excellent Cruise Control Group Buy, Ed has asked if I can mention that they are keen to make this a bit of an open day/mini-meet and they will lay on some refreshments for anyone that fancies popping in for a visit to see their facility.

Ed, Nathan and Andy will be on hand to answer any questions you may have on their products and services and, IMHO, this is well worth it for the chance to sample their extensive knowledge and enthusiasm and to meet other TT owners for a chat

Some SPECIAL OFFERS for the day will be available to those who attend:

*Re-Maps - Â£350 all in*
A selection of service options (discuss on day)
Other items, discuss on the day.

Some photos from previous events were we have had RS4's, RS6's and many TT's.





Please post your interest here and I'll let Ed know how many they may be seeing on the day.

So far:-
Nem - CC fitting + 2x
BamTT
KenTT - raiding the piggy bank [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
TTVic - Other work being done


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I will try and come along (will check with SHWMBO :lol: )never been to APS, Will probably be in the Golf though ....

note to self: must resist mods, must resist mods, must resist mods, must resist mods,


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've sold two remaps tonight, I should be on comission.

2 new lads at tonights meet will be in touch with Ed at some point for a price for remap and DV I think 

I'm doing a good job I think.

Nick


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nem said:


> I've sold two remaps tonight, I should be on comission.
> 
> 2 new lads at tonights meet will be in touch with Ed at some point for a price for remap and DV I think
> 
> ...


Good work Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , they will have to attend the open day and should book in early with Ed. Doing 7 CC's in a day will be tough going on the lads.

If you take all my commision :wink: I wont be able to afford the lowering  :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Dale

I would be daft to not go to this event, count me in please (better check the piggy bank as well) :wink: .


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Hi Dale
> 
> I would be daft to not go to this event, count me in please (better check the piggy bank as well) :wink: .


Good news Ken [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sad thing is, i am actually on holiday that day 

Hope you get what your looking for 

Dale


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

thebears said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dale
> ...


  Your always on holiday :wink: .

Don't worry Dale, I'll take some pics for you so you can see what you missed :roll: :wink: .


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be there, Ed going to do some work on my car


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> I will be there, Ed going to do some work on my car


Anything you need to let on Vic?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there, Ed going to do some work on my car
> ...


4 wheel laser alignment and if required adjustable tie bars


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Hopefully going to turn up Andy said he will fit my osir gear ring for me.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yep, I'm up for that, see you guys there! 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I might pop over some time during the day. What sort of time are people going to be there 'til?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I might pop over some time during the day. What sort of time are people going to be there 'til?


I'm aiming to be there about 10.00-30 leaving about 1 to get back to see Kettering Town play.  then we can compare Osir rings. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

barton TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I might pop over some time during the day. What sort of time are people going to be there 'til?
> ...


I should be able to get there some time late morning - Will it be dark by then? :wink: :roll:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 [smiley=bulb2.gif] i'll throw a blacket over the car then to make it dark then. :wink:

Also anybody who wants to buy a single hole V6 valance i can bring it with me.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Dale

I might struggle to make this, TBH i had forgotten 

Sorry

Tony


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Also anybody who wants to buy a single hole V6 valance i can bring it with me.[/quote]

Damn!!! Just bought one.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just wanted to thank Ed and all his staff for their warm hospitality and excellent food at Saturdays event.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Just wanted to thank Ed and all his staff for their warm hospitality and excellent food at Saturdays event.


Ditto - considering I wasn't getting anything done and just nicked a few APS stickers I thought the food was great :roll: 

Good to see so many people on Saturday. Good to meet a few I've not met before and of course those I have


----------

